# Yet Another Cauldron Creep



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's my addition to the ever-growing list of haunters making a Cauldron Creep prop:

CauldronCreep.mp4 video by GhoulishCop - Photobucket

Rich


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Great Job! Is this going to be used for an inside or outside haunt? Any problems with it if it gets wet if used outside? I really like how it looks at you instead of just having the head always looking down at the cauldron. Makes me want to go out to my garage and start working on my stuff for this year.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*LOVE IT, Great Job!*


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Good looking cauldron and nice "creep" movement


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! That movement is the best I've seen to date on one of these! Really creepy looking. Great looking prop!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I love it!! Let me know the shipping cost and I'll send my address. You know, as I was watching your video, I started humming to the song in the background without thinking. Great background music Stevie Ray Vaughn "The Sky is Crying". It made your Creep look even more soulful! :jol:


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, he looks awesome - great head movement!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

He is very nice. I like the head movement, gives you that eyeless stare.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW sensational prop! The movement is amazing. I love the head movement as well. Great job on this.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. It is made for outdoors and all the parts -- except for the plastic bones obviously -- have been treated with deck sealer to protect it from the elements.The paper mache and paper clay cauldron also had spar varnish applied to it before the painting.

There's no real need to use Monster Mud on the body other than I like Monster Mud. The original Cauldron Creep and I think all the others I've seen have merely draped fabric or cheesecloth over the body. I may yet do that too, adding some lighter colored creepy cloth that can blow in the wind like rags, but I like the durability that MM provides and maybe it offers an (unneeded) amount of protection to the vent motor.

The head movement was achieved by using a technique yardhaunter5 (Steve, of Steve's Haunted Yard) employed. In addition to the vent motor that moves the head up and down, two wires were attached to either side of the skull and run back to the body so that as the head moves down it turns it to the right and on the way up it pulls it to the left, giving it the appearance of the head turning side to side.

I wish I had some night shots because the "coals" really glow brightly. I was surprised at how much considering the Great Stuff covered almost all the holes I had left to allow the light to shine through and then painting it all black (for those who haven't seen my video on it, the coals are detachable from the cauldron which itself is detachable from the Creep giving me greater flexibility for storage).

Again, thanks everyone for the kind words.

Rich


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Yet another great creation! Keep it up Rich you are on a roll!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Agreed...I love the movement on this....very cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I get so happy whenever I see someone is putting together a cauldron creep, and this one does not disappoint. Everything about this guy says "professional quality".


----------



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

great looking creep


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow. I wasn't expecting to see such a natural movement. Great prop.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Ghoulishcop, that is one fantastic Cauldron Creep. I love everything about him, but I have to say I watched the video twice and the second time I just stared at the cauldron and coals. Those coals look so great and the cauldron looks like it is actually made out of iron, or metal of some sort. Very, very cool prop!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Great natural movement! Very well executed!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your cauldron creep looks fantastic. The look and motion are just right. Great job.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

It really looks great Rich, I'm just dissapointed that I didn't get to see the faces of the folks on the Highway as you transported him back and forth.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Very nice Rich. If I ever get my stuff out of storage I will adapt some ideas to mine.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great attention to all details of this prop right down to the great-stuff coals. It is a very cool prop & that motion is kick-ass! Very good work!!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

looks great GC! The movement is terrific and that dollar store hair is a nice touch.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks again everyone. I have to admit niblique71 helped me get the movement just right on this guy. I had been just about ready to drop kick the darn thing across my garage (primarily because of a host of other issues, but get the stirring stick just right too) before Greg kindly assisted me with it (it's great having a mechanical genius relatively close at hand when you need one).

And Greg, it was a blast driving it home from your house with it in the back of my pickup. I had tons of drivers hootin' and hollerin', giving me the thumbs up, and even taking pictures. Glad to know I was able to bring some cheer to people by carting around a dead body. 

Rich


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

that looks great! Any chance we can get a video showing how you setup the movement?


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Bigant,

I don't think I recorded any video of the movement setup, but if you check out the YouTube videos by SKAustin, StevesHauntedYard (Yardhaunter5), and of course Devil's Chariot, the originator of the Cauldron Creep, you'll see how the movement works.

Rich


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That has great random movement that isn't boring. Well executed and great detail. I absolutely love it GC! Let me know when you are ready to sell it


----------

